# UV-Aktives Wasser oder Schlauch



## postaldude (30. Juli 2011)

Servus,

Ich möchte gerne das meine zukünftige WaKü UV-Aktiv ist.
Soll ich dies mit einem UV Schlauch machen, oder mit einem UV wasserzusatz der dann durch einen durchsichtigen Schlauch geführt wird ?
Beleuchten will ich beides mit 2x 30cm Kathoden im Gehäuse.
Radiator und AGB ist sind außerhalb des Gehäuses vorgesehen.


Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht ?
Haben farbige Schläuche z.B. rot (+ UV-aktiv) überhaupt so eine gute UV Aktivität wie ein farbloser Schlauch ?
Weil man durch die Farbe das typische Blau nicht mehr sieht, oder ?


----------



## Rurdo (30. Juli 2011)

nimm da lieber einen UV-aktiven Schlauch! bei den wasserzusätzen kommt meist schnell korrosion, algen ect!


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> bei den wasserzusätzen kommt meist schnell korrosion, algen ect!



Algen bestimmt nicht! Das diese Legende immer noch ihre Runden dreht?! 

Bei Zusätzen geht man aber Gefahr, das entweder Ausflockungen die Kühler verstopfen, oder das Schläuche (meist werden ja klare verwendet )/ Plexiglaskühler- oder AGB's sich verfärben. Würde dir daher eher zu einem UV-aktivem Schlauch raten. 

Hier mal ein paar Farbproben unter UV. Klick mich


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

Ich würde die finger von zusätzen lassen und den uv aktiven schlauch nehmen.


----------



## bundymania (30. Juli 2011)

Dito, das erspart später meist eine größere Putzaktion !


----------



## Stefan010796 (30. Juli 2011)

OH nein nimm lieber keinen UV aktiven Schlauch , ich hatte als erstes einen UV aktiven Schlauch und ich sag dir , das sah grässlich aus , nimm lieber einen durchsichtigen Schlauch und spar nicht am Wasser...

Nimm am besten eine Fertigmischung von AquaComputer oder Nanoxia , hatte schon beide ausprobiert und die sehen beide super aus!


----------



## postaldude (30. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antworten,

Welchen Schlauch könnten ihr Empfehlen ?
Sollte 11/8 " sein.


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

postaldude schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antworten,
> 
> Welchen Schlauch könnten ihr Empfehlen ?
> Sollte 11/8 " sein.



Generell sind Primochill und Masterkleer Schlauch ganz gut.

@Stefan Inwiefern? Ich würde farbigen Schlauch auch immer vorziehen.


----------



## Stefan010796 (30. Juli 2011)

Naja , 11/8 ist wohl ein wenig zu klein , würde ich sagen , außerdem sieht es da auch mit Anschlüssen immer ziemlich Makaber aus ... nimm am besten einen 13/10 Schlauch und 1/4"als Anschluss , ansonsten kannst du lange suchen


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

Stefan010796 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja , 11/8 ist wohl ein wenig zu klein , würde ich sagen , außerdem sieht es da auch mit Anschlüssen immer ziemlich Makaber aus ... nimm am besten einen 13/10 Schlauch und 1/4"als Anschluss , ansonsten kannst du lange suchen



11/8er ist gut! Ansonsten ist 16/10er noch gut.
13/10er Schlauch knickt leicht und ist deshalb nicht empfehlenswert. Was soll bei den Abschlüssen makaber sein?
G1/4 Anschlüsse sollten selbstverständlich sein.

Btw: Hey Bundy wirst du hier jetzt aktiver?


----------



## Stefan010796 (30. Juli 2011)

Der Schlauch den ich hatte , der war von Masterkleer (Schwarz + UV aktiv in Blau) , also das Ergebnis was nun garnicht das , was im Shop abgebildet wurde , es war eher ein ekliges dunkles pink. Dann habe ich mich iergendwann dazu entschlossen meine Grafikkarte mit in den Kühlkreislauf einzubinden und habe anderes Wasser genommen(Nanoxia HyperZero UV Blau-Clear) und wieder Schlauch von Masterkleer aber farblos und nicht UV aktiv... 
Jetzt ist die Farbe viel intensiver...

Also mein Schlauch ist mir noch nie eingeknickt , das halte ich für ein Gerücht..


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

Stefan010796 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein Schlauch ist mir noch nie eingeknickt , das halte ich für ein Gerücht..



Das ist kein Gerücht sondern Fakt!
Das wird dir hier jeder bestätigen


----------



## Stefan010796 (30. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe meine Wasserkühlung schon mehr als 1 Jahr , habe öfter mal andere Schläuche verwendet und der einzige Schlauch womit ich mal Probleme hatt , das war ein 11/8er Schlauch , weil ich dafür kaum Anschlüsse bekommen habe und weil mir einfach der Durchfluss zu gering war


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

Stefan010796 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe meine Wasserkühlung schon mehr als 1 Jahr , habe öfter mal andere Schläuche verwendet und der einzige Schlauch womit ich mal Probleme hatt , das war ein 11/8er Schlauch , weil ich dafür kaum Anschlüsse bekommen habe und weil mir einfach der Durchfluss zu gering war



Der Durchfluss sollte nicht viel schlechter Ausfallen.
Gerade Anschlüsse gibt es doch für die gängigen Größen 11/8, 13/10 und 16/10 wie Sand am Meer


----------



## bundymania (30. Juli 2011)

Wie ich schon im Schlauchreview geschrieben habe: Man sollte sich vor dem Kauf überlegen, was einem optisch gefällt, wie groß das Gehäuse ist und welche max. zu bewältigenden Radien anfallen ! Ich finde pers. das beispielsweise 11/8er Schlauch in einem Bigtower Case "verloren" aussieht, da würde ich eher 13/10er, oder noch lieber 16/10er einsetzen. Letzterer bietet imo den besten Kompromiss zw. Optik und max. Radien. In einem sehr kleinen Gehäuse verwende ich meistens 11/8er und nehme sofern nötig ein paar Winkel dazu, wenn der Radius nicht ausreicht. 13/10er von guter Qualität wäre der Koolanceschlauch, der macht etwas bessere Radien mit, als der Primochillschlauch, welcher noch vor dem MK liegt. In der Größe 16/10 ist es nahezu egal, was man nimmt, da sind die möglichen Radien fast identisch, sodass man nach Optik und Preis gehen kann. Eine gute Auswahl an passenden Tüllen, oder Schraubis gibt es selbstredend für jede der genannten Größen !


----------



## postaldude (30. Juli 2011)

Ok, ich denke aber auch das 11/8 ausreicht so große Schlauche müssen es nicht sein.

Gibts es keine guten Wasserzusätze z.B. Rote die nicht gerade Korissions fördernt sind ?
Da ich keine keine UV-Kathoden außerhalb des Gehäuse habe und eine durchsichtiger Schlauch bisschen "mager" aussehen würde.


----------



## Koyote (30. Juli 2011)

Stefan010796 schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine Wasserkühlung schon mehr als 1 Jahr , habe öfter mal andere Schläuche verwendet und der einzige Schlauch womit ich mal Probleme hatt , das war ein 11/8er Schlauch , weil ich dafür kaum Anschlüsse bekommen habe und weil mir einfach der Durchfluss zu gering war


 Hier bekommst du Anschlüsse : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm Such dir einfach oben eine Kategorie aus und dann bekommst du sie in allen Formen, weiß nicht wo das Problem ist.


----------



## bundymania (30. Juli 2011)

@postaldude: Double Protect Ultra Fertigmix rot von Aquacomputer kann ich empfehlen, wenn es denn farbiges Wasser sein soll


----------



## postaldude (30. Juli 2011)

Danke @bundymania

Werde ich mir merken.


----------



## i.neT' (30. Juli 2011)

Ich finde UV aktiven schlau auch nicht so gut ! Es kommt eher weiß rüber , und sieht nicht so gut aus habe das Liquid coolant pro UV Green und sieht einfach nur fett aus 

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...nt-Pro-UVGreen-1l-gebrauchsfertig::10832.html

Bei Caseking sind auch meistens Bilder dabei wie es mit UV und ohne aussieht.


----------



## <BaSh> (30. Juli 2011)

Und schonmal in deine Kühler geschaut ob sich da etwas abgesetzt hat?
UV-Aktive Schläuche z.b. der 16/10er blau von Primochill ist auch ohne UV-Licht dunkelblau


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Bei Zusätzen geht man aber Gefahr, das entweder Ausflockungen die Kühler verstopfen, oder das Schläuche (meist werden ja klare verwendet )/ Plexiglaskühler- oder AGB's sich verfärben.



Bei rein UV-aktiven (bislang hat er nichts von farbig gesagt.?) kann nichts eingefärbt werden bzw. man siehts ohne UV nicht 
Aber allein was die Leuchtintensität angeht, sollten Schläuche meilenweit vorne sein.




postaldude schrieb:


> Gibts es keine guten Wasserzusätze z.B. Rote die nicht gerade Korissions fördernt sind ?
> Da ich keine keine UV-Kathoden außerhalb des Gehäuse habe und eine durchsichtiger Schlauch bisschen "mager" aussehen würde.


 
Korrosion fördern tun nur sehr wenige Zusätze (siehe EK-Nickel-Probleme), darunter keine gängigen UV-Zusätze. Problematischer sind eher Ausfällungen. Aufgrund des enormen Marktumfanges und der fehlenden Möglichkeit gezielter Test, kann man nur schwer sagen, dass ein Zusatz wirklich gut. Was mitlerweile recht oft genutzt wird, wo mir aber noch keine Beschwerden zu Ohren gekommen sind, ist das Zeug von AC.


----------



## der_knoben (31. Juli 2011)

Hier kannst du dir ja mal nen paar Schläuche im Vergleich angucken:

Review Schlauchvergleich: 13/10mm + 16/10mm: Primochill - Koolance - Masterkleer - Tygon - ForumBase

Würde dir auch eher UV Schläuche empfehlen.


----------



## postaldude (31. Juli 2011)

Ich finde das farblose Schläuche den besten effekt erzielen, was man ja auch an den Bilder sehen kann.

Des andere lässt nicht wirklich auf UV zurückschließen


----------



## wheeler (2. August 2011)

auf jedenfall schlauch.hab ich auch,und der effekt,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,das der bei flüssigkeit besser sein soll.kathoden wuerde ich auch nicht umbedingt nehmen,nehm lieber uv led strips,die ich auch habe,die kann man besser verstecken beim einbau


----------

